# Picked up a good one



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Spent the week in Phoenix and hung out with Kyle over at splatter FX. Here is the prop I had him make (body pile).
_[EDITED]
WARNING...GRAPHIC IMAGES. THE FOLLOWING LINKS MAY NOT BE APPROPRIATE FOR CHILDREN.
DO NOT PROCEED IF YOU ARE EASILY OFFENDED. 
Thank you, Dr Morbius, Hauntforum moderator._
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x92/Tonguesandwich/newmidnightbp.jpg
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x92/Tonguesandwich/newmidnightBP2.jpg


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

To compliment... his cat got way up on a tree and did a Halloween pose, as my dog Zer0 Nightmare (White German shepherd) gazed on.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I had to cross the damn and go through a security check with that in my truck... the cop trip out. I also made sure to open my tailgate at every gas station..it was funny as hell!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats just sick and wrong, the toter's should love it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

lol thats to funny


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

tonguesandwich said:


> I had to cross the damn and go through a security check with that in my truck... the cop trip out. I also made sure to open my tailgate at every gas station..it was funny as hell!


I'm sure the security guard is still telling everyone he meets about the weird guy with the body parts in his truck.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i see boobs


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL..I could imagine the looks you got at the gas stations. I have to say the work he did is the best I have seen. It really looks real! I could imagine how much that must of cost? Oh by the way your dog zero is adorable!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

nice prop! I just looked at his stuff.. hows the quality of the latex and paint? I found a few heads. I'm def gunna order some stuff


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Totally righteous, dude! You're lucky the cop didn't pull the gun on you! 

I'm guessing in the range of $700 mark?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll bet it's a "bloody" fortune!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

A bit too x-rated for my taste, or my neighborhood! But, your puppy is very cute and getting big, and I love his name.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Xrated??? A boob? I love it! The emails I got complaining of the boob.. not the torn off head or ripped out guts. Love it! Anyway.. We do cover our nips during the early hours of my haunt for the little ones. 
I was at the fright dome warehouse a few days ago and got a shot of a unit 70 Body Pile that was laying on top of another prop. No boobs so no worries but it was rather flat and cost 1300.00 I didn't pay that much for the custom.
Here is the unit 70


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

By the way the cop said it was he strangest thing he has seen in 25 years. He said that normally there would be a smell. I said that I could do that for him.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

tonguesandwich said:


> I was at the fright dome warehouse a few days ago and got a shot of a unit 70 Body Pile that was laying on top of another prop.


Sounds like a field trip of a life time 
.

Cool prop!
.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

OK Doug, that is one sweet prop!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Sounds like a field trip of a life time
> .
> 
> Cool prop!
> .


I have a few bad photos...wanna see?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

that ones cool


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> Xrated??? A boob? I love it! The emails I got complaining of the boob.. not the torn off head or ripped out guts. Love it! Anyway.. We do cover our nips during the early hours of my haunt for the little ones.
> Actually, after posting, I thought that I should have added that is was also a bit gory for my taste and neighborhood also, but still a cool prop. Not complaining at all, to each his own. Being a hetero female, looking at boobs (real or fake) really does nothing for me. Do they make any with male body parts exposed? LOL:laugheton:


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

tonguesandwich said:


> I have a few bad photos...wanna see?


Sure! Send em my way! That place must be like Santa's toy shop
.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's one great pile of bodies. I agree that it seems odd that more people (in the US) get upset about nudity, than gore and violence.

It looks like photobucket has banished one of your pictures.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

LOL Scary Godmother.... U could get me in some real trouble. Hey fright, need to hold off on posting anymore photos on this forum... getting yelled at and don't want to step on any toes. Good thing is if I get banned from this site I will miss it but I am going to be busy. I am actually going pro, buying 4 acres on busy road for permanent haunt this weekend. Plans are done... more later!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks Spooky...that was my point... and not to offend anyone. Photobucket does it when they think it is real, same as myspace. My friends usually have to title their photos as "this is not real". That keeps them from being banned.


----------

